

Google Signs Deal to Buy Manhattan Office Building - siculars
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/03/nyregion/03building.html?_r=1&pagewanted=print

======
siculars
Real-estate postering aside, this deal does not "a rebounding real estate
market..." It is no coincidence that Google's East Coast offices are located
in this specific building. The building happens to be a major internet peering
point for the entire NYC region. So no, I do not see a major rush to buy
entire city block sized buildings unless there are other enormous, industrial
grade, internet peering hubs floating around NYC.
([http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/01/business/smallbusiness/01h...](http://www.nytimes.com/2008/10/01/business/smallbusiness/01hotel.html?pagewanted=print))

Also, the NYC tech scene is on fire,
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1957538>.

